

Show HN: Omegle-style random chat combined with a recommender system - arek2
http://random-strangers.pl/

======
arek2
Someone asked how I implemented the video chat. It's a P2P technology called
RTMFP
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Media_Flow_Protocol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Media_Flow_Protocol)),
built-in into Flash. My server does not transmit the video.

~~~
arek2
Also, people asked about the recommender system. I was 43rd in the Netflix
Prize, and you can try out my other recommender systems at:
[http://5000best.com/movies/Personalized/](http://5000best.com/movies/Personalized/)
or [http://5000best.com/movie-galaxy/](http://5000best.com/movie-galaxy/)

I also wrote a 195-page e-book on recommender systems: [http://arek-
paterek.com/book/](http://arek-paterek.com/book/)

------
ramykhuffash
It was so easy to try out, I thought I might as well. I had a quick
conversation with a friendly chap from South Africa, rated it five stars and
was on my way.

Although it was an enjoyable experience, I'm not sure whether I will come
back.

~~~
arek2
Thank you for feedback. I wish the users will come back of course.

------
wangwangwar
I've just talk to you on the random-strangers.pl, lol. I'm wondering how the
website recognizes a "stranger", by cookie?

------
arek2
I see that the link was hit by some kind of penalty before a moment, and
dropped from the frontpage to the third page. Annoying.

------
marveller
I would change the domain to stranger.io or strangers.io instead... it's
available :)

Great job with the site.

